# what to do if your fuzzy friend(s) gets taken?



## T Spoon (Feb 5, 2017)

has anyone every dealt with getting your pup/cat back after being detained in any way? when i've been hassled by cops and nearly got arrested, they told me that my pup would be taken to the pound yada yada but i never got arrested so i don't know what actually ends up happening and the process after you get let out.

i'm wondering because i'be been involuntarily admitted into the psych ward twice now while traveling, but thankfully both times i've had friends who were able to watch my pup for the duration that i was in there. hopefully that doesn't happen again, but i want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## landpirate (Feb 5, 2017)

I haven't been in a situation where this is happened so I can't speak from experience but I do worry about it a lot.

I rubber Tramp and I'm alone a lot other than my dog. I don't worry about being detained so much but I do worry about becoming ill or having an accident and something then happening to my dog.

I've made a card I carry in my wallet that has contact details for people who would care for my dog if I couldn't and on my keys there is a tag that says to look in wallet for info about my dog. Maybe you could make one or buy one. I know the people reading the card may choose to ignore the info but at least you've tried.







The bottom picture is an example of one I bought.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 5, 2017)

ive know people to have their pups thrown in shelters while they went to jail only to come out and have their dog put down. its fucking crazy but it happens. if yer lucky you get popped in a city where the shelter is a no kill shelter, but depending on the breed they may make special arrangements for example alot of states are not fond of bully breeds...

so if yer lucky you may only have to "bail out" yer dog which is basically paying the city to release yer own fucking dog to you. im not sure how much this costs as im sure it varies from city to city but its a huge bummer to get out of a bullshit 3 day tresspassing jail stay only to have to get money together to get yer dog back.

be extra careful when travelling with a animal as they are yer responsibility and rely on you to keep them safe.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 5, 2017)

T Spoon said:


> has anyone every dealt with getting your pup/cat back after being detained in any way? when i've been hassled by cops and nearly got arrested, they told me that my pup would be taken to the pound yada yada but i never got arrested so i don't know what actually ends up happening and the process after you get let out.
> 
> i'm wondering because i'be been involuntarily admitted into the psych ward twice now while traveling, but thankfully both times i've had friends who were able to watch my pup for the duration that i was in there. hopefully that doesn't happen again, but i want to be prepared just in case.



i've been wondering the same. how people manage to trainhop with their dogs and such and getting arrested




landpirate said:


> I haven't been in a situation where this is happened so I can't speak from experience but I do worry about it a lot.
> 
> I rubber Tramp and I'm alone a lot other than my dog. I don't worry about being detained so much but I do worry about becoming ill or having an accident and something then happening to my dog.
> 
> ...



hey this is a great idea! thanks! am definitely going to use this when i start rubber tramping some.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Feb 5, 2017)

I was detained by border patrol in Texas for a day. They had a kennel outside that my cat had to stay in (about 10 feet from the passing trucks and cars). He was terrified. I bothered them every chance I could get to check on him until they finally got so annoyed they let me take him out to our camper that had just been ransacked. Had someone not taken all of the charges, we all would have been arrested, my car and camper impounded, and my cat would have been taken to some shelter I assume. Although it probably would have been MILES away.



landpirate said:


> I've made a card I carry in my wallet that has contact details for people who would care for my dog if I couldn't



Does the info change while you travel or is it the info for someone in another state or how does that work? I guess maybe I could use my mother and she could call whatever shelter and make arrangements for my cat. This is such an awesome idea. I'm just concerned about not having someone in the immediate vicinity to take care of him.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 6, 2017)

It happened to my dog, I was in the hospital because of epilepsy. I had to have brain surgery and they put him in the pound. Unfortunately they tend to put pit bulls down here and he almost lost his life. Fortunately I found an animal rescue place that agreed to take him. Scary situation....

My guy:


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 6, 2017)

tacopirate said:


> It happened to my dog, I was in the hospital because of epilepsy. I had to have brain surgery and they put him in the pound. Unfortunately they tend to put pit bulls down here and he almost lost his life. Fortunately I found an animal rescue place that agreed to take him. Scary situation....
> 
> My guy:
> View attachment 35214



im glad everything worked out for ya in the end with yer pup. but yea its a scary thing not knowing what happend to yer pet if you get locked up or in yer case goto the hospital.


----------



## T Spoon (Feb 6, 2017)

tacopirate said:


> It happened to my dog, I was in the hospital because of epilepsy. I had to have brain surgery and they put him in the pound. Unfortunately they tend to put pit bulls down here and he almost lost his life. Fortunately I found an animal rescue place that agreed to take him. Scary situation....
> 
> My guy:
> View attachment 35214


wait wtf they do that to know even in the hospital?? how tf does that work? i mean, i can see that happening if i go to the mental hospital involuntarily but that feels more like being arrested than actually going to the hospital.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 6, 2017)

Yea, it was fucking ridiculous. I had to stay in the hospital for over a month and I guess my dog kept escaping at the pound (he was raised on the road), and they wanted to put him down because they don't like pit bulls here.


----------



## landpirate (Feb 6, 2017)

LeeenPocket said:


> Does the info change while you travel or is it the info for someone in another state or how does that work? I guess maybe I could use my mother and she could call whatever shelter and make arrangements for my cat. This is such an awesome idea. I'm just concerned about not having someone in the immediate vicinity to take care of him.



No I don't change the info, it's just my brother's details. I know he would then be able to get to wherever my dog was being kept and collect her. I live in the UK so things are geographically closer I suppose which helps. He could get anywhere by the next day. I guess that wouldn't be so easy in The USA.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 6, 2017)

^^That's good dog lovin'


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 7, 2017)

This is why I stick to hitching and walking when traveling now. I had my dog on a few trains years ago but no more. He has a temperment sometimes and food aggression so he'd probabaly be put down if I was arrested. I keep my nose clean and if I drink its in a secluded camp or motel. Stay clean for your dogs folks, respect cops even those fucking shitty ones. Your dog comes first. I've never had a problem getting around with him.


----------



## Menika (Feb 11, 2017)

My. Daughter and her boyfriend just went through this. Their dogs (they had 4 but one ended up being put down prior to their arrests) were taken to the shelter. One was adopted within the first day, one was adopted within 2 weeks and the 3rd is still waiting. Sadly it would have cost around $10,000.00 to get all 3 out-shelter charged $200/day! They wouldn't have had mmoney until the 3rd of the following month.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 11, 2017)

Menika said:


> My. Daughter and her boyfriend just went through this. Their dogs (they had 4 but one ended up being put down prior to their arrests) were taken to the shelter. One was adopted within the first day, one was adopted within 2 weeks and the 3rd is still waiting. Sadly it would have cost around $10,000.00 to get all 3 out-shelter charged $200/day! They wouldn't have had mmoney until the 3rd of the following month.



thats really awful, im sorry to hear that.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 11, 2017)

So am I. That's horrible that they charge so much. I know I've had to bail my buddy out more than a few times and it was expensive. At least they were adopted for the most part.


----------



## Durp (Feb 12, 2017)

That's rough. Poor fuzzbuds. Some yuppy bitch stole my dog and claimed she was part of the humane society once. My dog is a rescue that we got at 5 months old. Lady tried to take her away when she was 7 years. She is part hound of some type and is a very anxious animal when she is away from us. Someone who is not me broke into the ladies house and found my dog in the garage crying, pissing, and shitting she was so scared. She was shaking so hard until she saw me again, then she was the happiest I have ever seen her. She knew it was liberation, and time to get across state line. She was so pumped to get out she did not wait for the car door to be open, and jumped through the window and laid down in the back in a flash, soon as she crossed the house door threshold. Must have been a social worker or some other ass hole that breaks up families for a living.


----------



## Menika (Feb 12, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> thats really awful, im sorry to hear that.


Thanks. What made the situation even worse is that the shelter LIED to my daughter! Originally told her that if the dogs weren't retrieved in a certain time period then the shelter would take possession. Not the way it went down in Las Vegas, NV at all. They took possession immediately, as evidenced by the adoption. My daughter was heartbroken, as the dogs were NOT surrendered!


----------



## Menika (Feb 12, 2017)

tacopirate said:


> So am I. That's horrible that they charge so much. I know I've had to bail my buddy out more than a few times and it was expensive. At least they were adopted for the most part.



Yes, thankful they were adopted for the most part. I hope to good homes...


----------



## T Spoon (Feb 13, 2017)

Menika said:


> Thanks. What made the situation even worse is that the shelter LIED to my daughter! Originally told her that if the dogs weren't retrieved in a certain time period then the shelter would take possession. Not the way it went down in Las Vegas, NV at all. They took possession immediately, as evidenced by the adoption. My daughter was heartbroken, as the dogs were NOT surrendered!


holy crap i can't even imagine that. i would be LIVID if the shelter did that. i can't even imagine my best friend getting adopted away while in the hospital or jail. 

when i was in ashland they let me take my pup into the ER with me (surprisingly), but i think that's because i went in for sexual assault so i think they had a lot of empathy.


----------



## tacopirate (Feb 13, 2017)

oi. Sorry to hear that you were admitted for that. Glad to hear you were allowed to have your buddy with you.


----------



## Menika (Feb 13, 2017)

T Spoon said:


> holy crap i can't even imagine that. i would be LIVID if the shelter did that. i can't even imagine my best friend getting adopted away while in the hospital or jail.
> 
> when i was in ashland they let me take my pup into the ER with me (surprisingly), but i think that's because i went in for sexual assault so i think they had a lot of empathy.


If my daughter hadn't gone through it i would never have guessed it would/could happen at all. I am glad that the ER allowed your pup to go in with you. That was a horrible experience you had gone through and your fur baby was able to give comfort. I am sorry that you had that experience.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 13, 2017)

Why were they arrested? I don't travel all the time either because of my dog ad well. I like laying low, still pretty much outside and independent but don't put him through much risk. He saves me sometimes from myself or distraction


----------



## Menika (Feb 13, 2017)

Tatanka said:


> Why were they arrested? I don't travel all the time either because of my dog ad well. I like laying low, still pretty much outside and independent but don't put him through much risk. He saves me sometimes from myself or distraction


He had a warrant for his arrest on a ticket he got: lodging without consent. She had tickets for nonregistration of a motor vehicle and no insurance which they were paying on and going to court over but had a problem with one of their dogs becoming aggressive and attacking their other dogs so weren't making payments. Warrant was issued for her as well. Sounds unreal, doesn't it?


----------

